# Moved out



## Lost2 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello, I haven’t talk to any lawyer bc I don’t have the money for it. 
I moved out of our rental house that me and my “husband “ live with our 2 kids 
We were fighting a lot, and I thought I couldn’t pay for the rent by myself and he need the space for his tools and such. 
Now he is seeing some that my kids don’t like it and I have been trying to go back to the house for some time now. And when he tells me no I’m easily walk away. But I just found out that the other woman is moving in. And we still legally married and the lease is on our both names 
So I’m filling for divorce and doing a temporary order so I can be at the house and stay after the divorce.
Reasons 
My kids school and rent around the area it’s like 1k more than the price that we pay now. I don’t have good credit and I don’t have the money for rent a new place, that I would need 3 times of the first months rent and he makes way more money than me. It’s like I make x and he makes xxxxx


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2018)

Wow. 

First off, he cannot prohibit you from living there. If your name is on the lease and he is physically stopping you from entry, then call the police.


----------



## Lost2 (Mar 27, 2018)

Funny story. Last night he did call the cops on me. I called first since he was screaming in front of my kids that he was going to call the cops, when one of my kids started freaking out crying the other one havina an anxiety attach. and after the cops left i was cooking for my kids bc my kids ask fr foo he throw away the food saying he bought the item i was cooking, my older one asked him "so im just going to starve?" and then he put music super loud, all this was already past 10 pm


----------

